# Thinking about suggesting we go to a strip club



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I've never been to one, my h has been a few times. 
There's a place near here that has male and female strippers, and a couples room with a dance floor. 
I've heard that swingers go there to pick up and that's not what we're into. 
I'm thinking at least it will be an interesting time since we love to people watch together and crack up. 
I just don't know how to approach him because for one thing I'm afraid that he will think that I'd be jealous. I'm actually thinking of buying him a lap dance but his brain might explode. He's just such a good guy he wouldn't know what to think of that. 
The other thing is I might want to check out the male strippers just because I've never been to a place like that and Everytime I see make strippers on tv I think it's hilarious. But again I don't want him to be jealous. 
I guess it's one of those midlife crisis things, something new and daring to do together. 
Has anyone had a bad experience with these places with a spouse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Ex and I went with some friends a couple of times - and then on our own once.

I never got a lap dance when we went - figured it was a "no win" situation.

But - I got HER a lap dance. I probably enjoyed watching a lot more than she enjoyed the dance. But - it was fun - and it was something different....


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I guess it's one of those midlife crisis things, something new and daring to do together. Has anyone had a bad experience with these places with a spouse?_Posted via Mobile Device_


I think doing new things together is always a win. Change or die and all that.

I'm kind of curious what sort of "bad experience" your imagining. Like what? Your husband gets raped by a bunch of strippers on break? You go there. You buy a few drinks. The pretty girls (hopefully) bump & grind on the stage. You leave. It's not all that hazardous unless you don't pay the bar tab 

The closest thing I ever had to a bad experience was one stripper propositioned me. I never returned to that particular strip club. No worries. It was easy enough to say "No thank you." and there were lots of other such clubs in town if I had the desire.

I've never taken Carol to one. But your post makes me think perhaps I should.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Bad experience would be one of you gets jealous I guess!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

My wife and I go about once a month. And, we have a great time. Obviously, or we wouldn't be going regularly.

Truthfully, since we started going (right at two years ago), my wife's had more lap dances than I have. But it's all good. No jealousy on either of our parts, because we know we're going home win one another.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> Bad experience would be one of you gets jealous I guess!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



discuss expectations and boundaries if you go, make it clear what each of you expects from the other as proper behavior


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

To each their own. Nothing wrong with it if thats what you want to do. A college try is admirable! As far as I'm concerned, the only hard limit in a relationship would be actually involving other people (aka threesomes, swinging) but lots of people do that too. Not this guy.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> I've never been to one, my h has been a few times.
> There's a place near here that has male and female strippers, and a couples room with a dance floor.
> I've heard that swingers go there to pick up and that's not what we're into.
> I'm thinking at least it will be an interesting time since we love to people watch together and crack up.
> ...


They generally do not allow husbands in male stripper shows. You may want to hire one to come to your home and then you can set the boundaries with the stripper directly.

What are you expecting exactly? It matters in the show you choose. The tamer ones can be very touchy with simulated sex and groping.

The raunchier ones are basically live sex shows with audience participation.

Then there is the range in between.

Female strip shows are like going to church on Sunday compared to the male strippers.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Well I posted in the strip club thread in the ladies lounge and we went. 20 years ago I never would have done this. I was surprised that I didn't feel jealous or like the women were sexier than me because they weren't. Lol. I think my husband liked being there for the obvious reasons but he overall didn't think it was erotic. We were both just shocked and laughing most of the time. The female waitresses kept touching my arm and calling me hon, I guess I felt sorry for them. 
It was an experience but not one I'm likely to repeat. Way too much vagina and borderline prostitution.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

Most strip clubs are a bunch a guys sitting around watching women get naked,a woman comes out does two or three songs then repeat with another woman,they are a lot wilder and crazier in the movies.
I don't know of any swingers that go to strip clubs to pick-up couples since couples are usually not there.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

This place had a LOT of couples, even some women by themselves. They had a separate roped off area with tables just for couples with a dance floor, they were showing porn movies on a small tv in that area. 
I was shocked by how many women were up there touching the strippers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Read your other thread. Sounds like a pretty creepy experience! I've only been to a few - but never saw anything like you described.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

First off I gotta ask what country this is in ?,because I think most states in the USA have hard core rules about touching the strippers[Male or female]and when you add in porn movies this sounds more like some kind of swingers party that allows singles but they are kept away from the singles


----------



## LauraF (Apr 8, 2012)

dubbizle said:


> First off I gotta ask what country this is in ?,because I think most states in the USA have hard core rules about touching the strippers[Male or female]and when you add in porn movies this sounds more like some kind of swingers party that allows singles but they are kept away from the singles


:rofl:

WTH I thought I was at Barney's, why are people having sex on the floor?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

It was in Illinois.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

dubbizle said:


> Most strip clubs are a bunch a guys sitting around watching women get naked,a woman comes out does two or three songs then repeat with another woman,they are a lot wilder and crazier in the movies.
> I don't know of any swingers that go to strip clubs to pick-up couples since couples are usually not there.


When my wife and I go, there are always quite a few couples. But then, we tend to go on Saturday nights, which feature the club's weekly "date night" promotion - no cover for couples until 9 pm, along with a meal and dessert for two for $25. The place is very couple/woman friendly, but that may be, in part, because the owner is a woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

diwali123 said:


> I guess it's one of those midlife crisis things, something new and daring to do together.
> Has anyone had a bad experience with these places with a spouse?


Your marraige sounds like ours....saying your husband is a GOOD guy... and well...Mid life, let's shake it up and try something new. THat is exactly what we did ! Loved it - but I surely don't believe all of these Strip Clubs/ Gentlemen's clubs are the same. 

We only visited ONE, it had a fine reputation, all the women were allowed in free and for each lap dance bought for the man, the wife/gf was allowed back there to watch every move . 

I noticed one of my replies in that thread -(in the ladies club house) was to you, about the Strip clubs... so you already read our personal take of the experience.


----------

